# How to fix broken egg?



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

I was trying to clean some baby poo from one of my new eggs and i broke the egg.A little piece is missing on the top of the egg.Can i fix it and how?Clean nail polish(is it just for cracks)?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Take a small piece of paper towel about the size of the crack and place it over the crack. Put the clear nail polish over the paper towel and let it dry. Put two coats just to be sure. From now on I wouldn't try cleaning the eggs if I were you, they're fine.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Think i be scared to pick mine up


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I really try not to handle them too much, just candle them every once and a while.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

I am such an idiot.I avoid touching the eggs,but today...... What is "clear" nail polish.Could the egg be fine after i do this?What if i fix it tommorow not now?The membrane looks fine.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....fc68083&itemid=280678649401&ff4=274431_274451


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok i put some small pieces of paper towel on the crack and put the nail polish.So now its covered.Finger cross i will candle this egg to see if it will develop.Thank you for the advices


----------



## MommaBird (May 19, 2011)

Good luck!! If the baby does make it you should name it lucky or miracle. (I'd definitely keep that baby if it does make it) I don't know if its even possible though, new to this, so best of luck!!!


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks!!!I am keeping baby from my first clunch.I do hope that chick will hatch and survive.


----------



## MommaBird (May 19, 2011)

Are their any other eggs?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I had to repair my first egg last year and it did just fine so this one should be OK too!


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Update: I candle the broken egg and it is FERTILE and alive. I am so happy!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yay :clap: thats good news


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Yep, but i just dont know how to know which is the chick that will hatch from this egg.I cant tell the diference between babies.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You'll be able to tell by size difference, they'll be different sizes if they don't hatch on the same day. This one didn't start developing until you patched the egg so he'll be a little younger. But Congrats on saving your baby!


----------

